# Skinning Catfish



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Has anyone come up with a neat way to hold catfish for skinning? I've tried the nail into a board, but thought there must be an easier way to hold them safely while pulling on the skin.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't skin them. I filet them the filet off the skin.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah,its way easier to fillet them out,lay the fillet skin side down,then go to the edge of the fillet,get your knife started between the meat and the skin.then you can get ahold of the skin behind the knife and pull it toward the blade,and take the skin off that way.it is a lot safer and easier than pulling the skin off.just make sure your knife is sharp,don't work good with a dull one.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

my father in law boils water then uses tongs to hold the fillet dips it in the water for a second then pulls the skin right off no problams


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

neocats1 said:


> I don't skin them. I filet them the filet off the skin.


I tried this with one fillet, but didn't too a very good job. I'll try it again. I liked hunter's idea about pulling the skin. This is how I do all my scaled fish so I'll give it a try again with catfish.

I have a DVD showing how to do this with an electric knife, but I haven't gotten the hang of it with the electric. I do better with the old fashioned filleting knife.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Pulling the skin leaves a somewhat &#8220;slimy&#8221; layer when it&#8217;s cooked. I think you&#8217;ll much prefer to fillet them like scaled fish, at least I do.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Pulling the skin leaves a somewhat slimy layer when its cooked. I think youll much prefer to fillet them like scaled fish, at least I do.


I may have to try the regular skinning the next time I do it. I have always just pulled it and never thought about it. Perhaps that slimy layer leaves behind a bit of fishy taste as well?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Pulling the skin leaves a somewhat slimy layer when its cooked. I think youll much prefer to fillet them like scaled fish, at least I do.


Just to make sure I'm on the same page, fillet the catfish and then flip it over and run the knife between the flesh & the skin. I just hold the skin and work the knife. Right???


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Star1pup said:


> Just to make sure I'm on the same page, fillet the catfish and then flip it over and run the knife between the flesh & the skin. I just hold the skin and work the knife. Right???


Yes that is right. The basic difference in this technique and the pulling technique I think is that you will be leaving a small amount of flesh along with the slime on the skin as opposed to the clean skin that comes off when you pull it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, that's how I do it. When skinned, the slimy layer leaves both an undesirable taste and texture, to me. I also like to cut out the lateral line.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

i usually soak them in saltwater over night.usually takes care of any slime that might be left behind.

i tried working the knife,but left too much meat behind.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i always use a good pair of "skinners", not pliers for "God's" sake. i just hold them firmly by the head and pull..... i seem to prefer skinning over filet'ing the skin off. unless its an 8lb + channel cat i think that "red meat" gives it a great flavor.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> i usually soak them in saltwater over night.usually takes care of any slime that might be left behind.


Different kind of slime than I'm talking about. What I'm referring to isn't noticed until it's cooked. It's more of a "slimy flesh".


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

aaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Now that you guys have solved my skinning problem, how do you kill them berfore you fillet? I try to be humane as possible and whack my smaller, weaker fish on the head with a little hammer I keep with my cleaning tools. Catfish do not die easily. Maybe a 30-06?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bigger hammer.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

When I fillet them I always put a knife up the gill plate and cut right where the gills come together, then break the neck and let it bleed out for about 30 seconds....


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

i don't know if it is true or not,but i was told in the v in the middle of a channels head,there is a small hole,like between the eyes.i was told that you can take a thinner small piece of wire,run it through the hole and hit the brain,killing it.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

hunted said:


> i don't know if it is true or not,but i was told in the v in the middle of a channels head,there is a small hole,like between the eyes.i was told that you can take a thinner small piece of wire,run it through the hole and hit the brain,killing it.


Sounds like something out of James Bond or the Godfather. Maybe an icepick in the ear?


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

hahahhahahahhahahaha

i never tried it.i heard it.but,you never know.james bond was a traitor,he never fished,let alone ever cleaned a fish.you would think with all those gadgets,he would carried a fishing pole of some sort.i think inspector gadget might have even had a go-go gadget fishin pole,lol


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

And I heard that the new actor playing Bond is anti-gun. Hiss Boooo!


----------

